
MIT Digital Drawing Board - axiom
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=df8wAla57PI
======
DocSavage
The core of that demo is the Working Model 2D physics engine
(<http://www.design-simulation.com/WM2D/index.php>), which wasn't produced at
MIT as far as I know. MIT added the whiteboard interface. The recognition of
circles, arrows, and other symbols is also part of Working Model. One of my
friends (a Stanford prof who teaches ME) coded a large part of the engine, and
he told me it worked like a charm on Intel 486 chips. I'm helping him look for
some seed money for a related venture, so interested angels should drop me a
line. (YC isn't a good fit for him.)

~~~
zandorg
In the Steven Levy book Hackers, I gather that the MIT hackers in the 60s/70s
could do tasks like shape recognition with hands behind their back, in
assembly, in less than 30 lines of code.

I'm not sure if current MIT hackers can do amazing robotic/visual recognition
coding that efficiently, but I haven't got any books on modern-day MIT.

------
dskhatri
The technology is quite old.. seems to be born out of a pre-2001 project
called ASSIST ( <http://rationale.csail.mit.edu/project_assist.shtml> ).
Microsoft has a Power Tool for Tablet PC's called Physics Illustrator that
does something similar:
[http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/table...](http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/tabletpc.mspx)

------
_bq
That's truly an amazing piece of technology with a wide range of potential.
MIT certainly holds just as much (if not more) of the proportion in innovation
by introducing the whiteboard. I'm extremely interested in seeing what kind of
work is currently being done on this piece of tech. I'm curious as to why
they're sticking strictly to 2-dimensional space.

any links?

------
DanielBMarkham
Wile E. Coyote sure could have used this.

------
falsestprophet
even on a video like this, the YouTube comments are absolutely retarded

------
naivehs
Wow that is the coolest thing ever. Would love to have one of those for my
mechanics classes. Great work.

